# here is a corner shelf I made what you guys think.



## swank (Dec 26, 2008)

heres a corner shelf I made what u guys think?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Swank
You did an outstanding job on it. Looks like you bought it at a furniture store.


----------



## swank (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks im making a lighter one right now im laid off got to do something to keep me busy.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Look's great. You did a really nice job on it...


----------

